

Ask HN: What are the best alternatives to Google AdSense? - JayNeely

AdSense's main appeal seems to be that its easy, automatic, usually-relevant text advertising for virtually any market.<p>Are there good alternatives? Better at providing relevant ads? Higher quality advertisers? Less commoditized, better paying?
======
cheae
I have tried many from Kontera to Chitika. IMO there is no good alternative(in
terms of payment) for adsense yet.

~~~
askar
I completely agree to this...nothing comes as close to Adsense in terms of
everything.

------
Athtar
Just saw this post today actually:
[http://www.ginktage.com/2010/12/top-2-google-adsense-
alterna...](http://www.ginktage.com/2010/12/top-2-google-adsense-alternatives-
for-blogs-targetting-microsoft-technologies/)

This is what they recommend:

1\. Lakequincy.com - Lake Quincy Media provides a network of publishers
targeted exclusively to Microsoft developers. It represents some community
sites like EggHeadCafe, Microsoft ASP.NET and ASPAlliance.com.

2\. TheLoungeNet - TheLoungeNet hosted by Zerk Media is another Advertising
Network focussed on Microsoft Technologies.

------
solost
It depends a lot on how you want to implement advertising on your site. I
think running affiliate links via CJ is a much better way to go, especially if
you have the ability to incorporate them into your site tactically so that
they are value adds and not distractions. Keep your eye out for lead gen
programs as well, they often pay on sign ups as well as sales meaning they can
have significant returns.

------
civilian
I don't have any personal experience with online ads, but this seems like a
good link to jump-start the conversation:
<http://www.rosswalker.co.uk/adsense_top10/>

<http://www.adsensealternatives.org/>

~~~
solost
Of all the options listed in those two articles Kontera is the only one I have
seen generate a decent return.

------
nl
I wrote this for my own use: <http://demo.qontex.com/>

It does contextual affiliate ads. I've found the returns are much better than
adsense.

------
mootothemax
Adsense is great when you don't know any demographics about who your website
audience is. Once you do know, however, you can make a hell of a lot more with
targeted affiliate offers.

